# Struts in iFrame



## Chris78 (26. Apr 2007)

Hallo, 

Ich möchte in ein iFrame eine Struts Applikation einbinden, die auf einem anderen Server läuft. 

<iframe src="http://1553:7001/bpbs/index.html?CONT_URL=quotation.do" width="550" height="600" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Ihr Browser kann leider keine eingebetteten Frames anzeigen:&iframe content</iframe> 

Funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut. Wenn ich nun eine Form in der Struts Applikation Submitte, wird die nächste Seite direkt im Browser aufgerufen und nicht mehr im iFrame. 
Hier der Form Header: 

<form name="indexForm" method="post" action="/bpbs/index.do" target="_self"> 

Ich dachte eigentlich das durch das target _self die nächste Seite wieder in das iFrame lädt. Allerdings wird die Adresse im Browser komplett durch die URL des Struts Servers überschrieben. 

Leider wurde das iFrame von einem Webtool generiert und dabei kein Namen vergeben, so dass ich dieses nicht als target direkt angeben kann.

Schonmal Danke für etwaige Antworten. 

Chris


----------



## Guest (26. Apr 2007)

Ist nur ne Idee abervielleicht kannst du per Javascript und DOM auf den ersten iFrame zugreifen und ihm einen Namen geben.


----------



## Marzel (28. Apr 2007)

Eigentlich sollte dies funktionieren, wenn du gar kein target angibst. Hast du das schon ausprobiert?


----------

